# bucks VS does



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

just curious
#1) how many kids have you had this year (well, your goats, LOL ) and what is the buck to doe ratio
#2) do you put ACV in their water

my reason for asking
i was told that the acidity of the ACV (apple cider vinegar) builds up in the goats system
good for a few things
stops biting bugs (i'm gonna start drinking it - lol)
prevents UC in males
and, the reason for the above question,
it makes it harder for the male hormone to produce male reproductive organs
thus
more does than bucks
my first year i gave acv and had almost all does (dont remember numbers)
the second year i did not give acv and had more bucks (again - ?numbers?)
last year i gave and had about an equal ratio
this year i gave acv and have had 13 babies and only 5 bucks


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

very interested, I've been hearing this for awhile

i dont give ACV (yet..hehe!) 
3/4 kids so far have been males. 
8 more does to kid


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

how much acv per gallon of water?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I have two does that have kidded so far. 5 kids born 4 male 1 female.
six more does to kid.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I too have read about the ACV and have decided it would be a good investment. 

Our last kidding season we had half and half. No acv. but only 6 kids that time.

The time before that, no acv, 8 kids, only 2 does. O__o I was not happy with that! LOL


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

We had 3/4 males born this year. How much ACV do you use per gallon? I'd love to give this a try.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i really dont know what the "recommended" dosage is
i just pour in a good amount
i offer 2 buckets of water at all times
one with and one without
my goats seem to prefer the one with...
i think i read somewhere 1C to 5gal but dont quote me
i just pour

i have one doe left to kid but she throws one single doeling every year that is her exact twin (knock on wood - i have jinxed myself - now she will throw twin bucks - just wait...LOL)


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Last year, no ACV I had 2bucks 7 does! This years kidding hasn't begun, but the first two does to kid don't have any bucky smells, so I am thinking does
AVC is good for over all health, so even if doesn't tip the ratio, you will have healthier goats!

Do you use Pasteurize ACV?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So since I want bucks I should not give them ACV. Good to know.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

No acv

5 does
2 bucks


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I give ACV in feed, 1 tsp per (mini) goat per day.
This year, :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: .
I've been wondering this same thing. This will be an interesting study!

Edit - I pen bred. Next time I'll hand breed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

hmmmm I have no idea where the reply I just wrote went....LOL!!!

no ACV here, but I've thought about it...

2011-
5 does to kid
4 kidded
4 bucks
4 does

each doe gave us a buck and a doe! waiting to see if the last doe to kid <in April> will break the trend!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry for the double post - my lap top has been stupid lately

i am just curious if what i hear is true - i have always given ACV for my boys - well the one year i did not give it as much as i usually did or wanted to - had a very hard time finding it and when i did it was over $6 a gallon - and that was the "year of the bucks" LOL - 
haveing a hard time finding it this yer too - cant find gallon jugs - just little bottles that are $3 but ya gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We don't do the ACV but what I do is written out in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=51&t=19325&p=233471&hilit=sperm#p233471

We have 12 does and 6 bucks so far this year out of 10 does kidding......


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i don't do ACV and i also handbred the does multiple times to the buck, not only once like sarah said. out of 5 does so far we have 6 does and 2 bucks.


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

No apple cider vinegar here...
3 does
1 buck


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I have not tried the ACV with the goats but am very interested to see what you all get from your does. 

I did try the ACV with my horses, as I had also read about ACV tipping the ratio toward fillies. No luck at all for me though. I got three out of three colts with the mares on ACV and the outside mare who was not on ACV got the only filly. Two years before my mares on ACV also gave me colts and the next year my only mare bred was on ACV and aborted a colt. Bummer... I always prefer to get girls from my mares. So no ACV for the horses at all now! Not sure if it tipped the scale toward boys but I am not taking any chances just in case. :sigh: 

Tracy


----------

